

31C3: The Perl Jam: Exploiting a 20 Year-old Vulnerability [video] - _ak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gweDBQ-9LuQ

======
CoconutPilot
This is the perfect video to show why you don't do live demos (starting around
15:30). Record the demo beforehand to a video (swf or similar) and play that
back.

